# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  انغولا الي النهائي

## خالد عيساوي

*صعد المنتخب الانغولي  للنهائي بعد تغلبه علي منتخبنا الوطني بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية 4-2 بعد تعادل المنتخبين ايجابيا 1-1 في شوطي المباراة وشوطيها الاضافيين
ومن ابرز احداث المباراة طرد كابتن منتخبنا الوطني في الدقيقة 117 بعد اعتدائه بالضرب بدون كرة علي احد مدافعي المنتخب الانغولي
*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله علي كل حال ... وبالتوفيق للمنتخب في المنافسات القادمة ...
كورنر :
الله يجازيك يا قارورة ...

*

----------

